# I need Lan drivers for e-system 1201 laptop



## zee08 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi i got an e-system 1201 laptop with windows vista pre-installed but i downgraded it to windows xp. my problem is that lan and display were not installed please can someone help me witha site where i can find drivers for my laptop.

p.s does e-system have a web site where the provide support to customers?


----------



## soclfcfan (Dec 19, 2008)

Anybody have a solution to this?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
I will try to give it a shot.

EI- Systems Home page for E-Sytems model 1201 Laptop:
http://support.thetechguys.com/layout.aspx?ID={cb34413c-b6bf-4a52-9365-4c460b13ca53}&CatID={e2a6bc46-5f73-4243-b2cc-668f70fb499a}

Hardware Specs (Vista):
http://support.thetechguys.com/layout.aspx?ID={ab0dfd39-317a-49f5-9c2e-ffb896284340}&CatID={cfc2f3a0-85cf-4163-8781-6996aa7d9ff7}

According to the Specs you have a SIS Mirage™3 integrated graphics 
card and a SiS 191 1000/100/10 Ethernet Device 

SIS Downloads:
http://www.sis.com/download/

Video Driver:SIS Mirage™3 integrated graphics card

Click on the SIS Downloads link provided above
Select your OS: XP
Select: IGP Graphics Driver
Select: SIS66x, SIS76x, SIS67x
Select: Go


Lan Driver: SiS 191 1000/100/10 Ethernet Device 

Click on the SIS Downloads link provided above
Select your OS: XP
Select: Network Driver
Select: SIS191 Gigabit & SIS190 LAN
Select GO

Hope this helps,
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## patrickwalton12 (May 26, 2010)

http://www.devicedoctor.com/device-doctor-download.php the exact same thing happedend to me and i lost my sound card aswell download this driver scan and it will tell you what drivers you need and where to get them from at first its abit complicated to use but you'll understand in the end i have got my sound card software ethernet software witch is the wireless and i got some software for my charger :laugh: this is the thing you need if you know how to use it if you have any problems in using it msg me and ill tell you hope this has helped  thanks


----------

